# Railway tunnel, Halifax - August 2010



## nij4829 (Aug 25, 2010)

Visited with a friend of mine not on here - my first railway tunnel with more to come 


We spent ages trying to find a tunnel that was easilly accessable, but eventually we stumbled across this one (one Nick has already done I hasten to add). Again it was more experimenting with camera settings, one day I will get dark settings that work lol.






Its in here somewhere lol





Ahhh there it is















No idea what all thats about





Vent hole?





A couple of old telegraph 'poles'










Me on the climb





I reached the top





What goes up, must come down





CPC at the top





The hole to climb lol





CPC studdying the entrance to the 'glory hole'





The roof is in very good condition TBH


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 25, 2010)

Bet your buddy didn't stay at the top of that concrete pipe for long, not with all the acetylene fumes coming off his carbide lamp 

The vents you spotted should be clearly visible from the surface, be about 15' high and will have a steel grille on them like this...if they've not been capped


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hal Chase said:


> Bet your buddy didn't stay at the top of that concrete pipe for long, not with all the acetylene fumes coming off his carbide lamp
> 
> The vents you spotted should be clearly visible from the surface, be about 15' high and will have a steel grille on them like this...if they've not been capped



Hi mate, yeah I was gonna go in search for the end of the tunnel (where we climbed up & no he stayed there for about a min lol) and the vent in the middle - too much water coming down to get a proper view from underneath.
Cannot wait to try the next one now


----------

